# First Fishing Violation EVER 190$....



## salmonslayer91

Since i was 15 Ive had a fishing license ALWAYS well we moved to Oregon from Washington last June and haven't gone out since, this past week i saw they stocked a local lake and i thought aw what the he.ll so i grabbed my stuff went out caught my limit GREAT!!! (well hatchery stock great not GREAT GREAT  took em home cleaned em ate em YUM . than this morning i said to my wife why dont you just drop me off before work. she did i was there 20 min had two on the stringer. was relaxing just enjoying the day when all of a sudden a state trooper came over and asked how the fishing was and if he could see my lisence....... I wasn't about to play dumb i knew i didn't have a lisence.... i dint have one.............. well than you know what that means...... he slapped me with JUST a no license ticket for 190$ when he could have taken easily that much worth of gear and charged me more for each fish...... i got what i deserved.... 33 $ license vs 190$.... 6 years worth of license's or 31 dollars a trout of what i caught the day before. DA.MN on top of it all i had to walk home 5mi with my gear... 

i will go to court next month to plead for a reduction to actual court cost or community service? as a 190$ right now is well undoable ! but in the end i deserved it!!! 

since when did the fines go way Way WAY up ? maybe its just and Oregon thing? i would think 100 would be appropriate for first time offender not nearly 200!


----------



## diamondtim

They put those fines that high so you wouldn't think of violating the game laws. Sorry you had to learn the hard way.


----------



## mothernature

Stuff happens, at least by being up front with the officer he only gave you the no license fine. Good luck getting it reduced!


----------



## big rockpile

I haven't ever gotten a Ticket but had Agents threaten to give me one.But its bad when you know the Law better than them. :hammer:

big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman

Did you forget to buy a license or did you knowingly go fishing without one? If you honestly forgot, you can complain. If you broke the law on purpose, you take your lumps quietly.


----------



## backwoodsman

Never got that ticket before but I think it's $150 here plus they can fine you $50ea fish in possession at the time whether your over the limit or fishing without a license etc.


----------



## salmonslayer91

i honestly was just excited to go out and finally get my line wet... so i bought a lisence and was fined the same day, Wont Happen Again...


----------



## salmonslayer91

I should point out that ALL wildlife infractions constitute as a CRIME, as in on my criminal record so i did get off with only a violation thank GOD


----------



## FreightTrain

you knew you were breaking the law.. no need to wet you knickers whining over the cost of getting caught.. dont do the CRIME if you cant do the time.


----------



## sticky_burr

i so want a combo lifetime liscencce .. but if you can use it you cant get it lol .. its like under a certian age or elderly lol
maybe RUSH out and get a liscence and bring all your old ones. I just forgot to get it this year. but yea atleast the judge may just chalk it up to you not being a malicious or repeat offender.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

There's no way I could go fishing without a license. My mind is just too unforgiving. I've been told that since I'm 1/2 Cherokee and live in the 14 county Cherokee Nation that I don't have to have a license to hunt and fish. However, Cherokee Nation has made the statement that they may or may not defend Cherokees for violating the state law. Therefore, I just go ahead and buy state license anyway. Plus, the wildlife game and fish division do quite a bit of stuff to improve hunting and fishing in the state, so I don't mind my money going to something that helps improve the hunting and fishing.


----------



## littlejoe

Maybe I've got a different opinion, but I'll voice it anyway.

Our DOW leaves a bad taste in my mouth! Doesn't seem like biologists enter into a lot of their decisions. It's politically ran.... guess it's the same as all govmt... 

The bad taste comes from bad decisions made by them. There are lots of instances of it. I don't mind buying a license, if it's something not native to my homeplace. Probably wouldn't mind buying one if the cost was less,,, period! I've certainly purchased my share of them.

Just think as a landowner who supports a lot of wildlife, and enhances their enviroment, a license should be little to no cost. There are programs in place to benifit the landowner somewhat, but not enough, in my opinion.

Most of the time, anybody that has the courtesy to stop and ask permission to hunt or fish, I allow. The only exception is when I think i've had enough pressure on the species, or too many at the same time.

I've spoken to some DOW officers individually, and they don't support what's been handed to them. Trouble is, a lot of the new ones have zero common sense/no practical sense.

There is definately a reason for a DOW's existence. but they have far superceded those reasons.


----------



## ChristieAcres

A slight thread drift, but about WA Fishing License this year... We are required to send in our catch for each category we are licensed for (crab, shrimp, salmon, etc...). The fee if you don't report your catch is $10 per license. Now, we missed our deadline, so expected to pay the fee. Here is what happened when DH went in to get his fishing license (we will get mine when we can work it into our budget, a bit tight right now):

DH goes in the sporting goods store to pay for his fishing license. As he approached the counter, he heard what transpired between the guy in front of him and the clerk behind the counter. As the clerk informed the guy what his fishing license fee was, the guy whipped out his "proof" that he had reported his catches without missing any deadlines. The clerk apologized and explained *that there weren't enough govt employees to record the catches so EVERYONE has to pay a $10 fine. 
*
We went shrimping this morning, despite the darkening skies, in our little 14 foot open boat, LOL... Okay, at least we didn't get skunked, but brought home just 9 nice big shrimp. We were both soaking wet, having been not only rained on, but hailed on, too. I had gone with DH just to have fun, LOL, well, it was a little fun, despite the high winds and rough ride. I am looking forward to going out this Saturday, if the weather is nicer. Otherwise, I'll pass. 

Sorry no fun getting a ticket, and worse when it is far in excess of what you would have expected. That was steep! I can understand your frustration over that, completely.


----------



## kritter8888

Just a different note I get my DH his licenses as his Christmas present (we can buy online for the following year around christmas time), so he is never without and I know he will use um,


----------



## megafatcat

I get the super duper everything combo and every stamp every year. I could not face the kids if I got a ticket in front of them!


----------

